# Mouse Problems



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello everyone! It's been a while. Mexico and Ice are doing well, however, we are having a bit of a problem with mice right now. 
I personally do not have a problem with using snap traps or things like that, and we've been using different kinds such as those to catch and dispose of them. 
My bed is right beside my budgies' cage and I've caught three mice under my bed so far. Unfortunately I haven't been able to let Mex and Ice out lately because of the mouse problem. (Not that they really like coming out anyways... They're a bit lazy. 
In total we've caught about 6 mice, and every time we catch one I'm disgusted. I can't stand them... Ugh. 
The thing is, up until today I thought my budgies were safe from them. Although their cage is raised off the ground, and I don't think the mice have reached it yet, I did see a mouse in their food bucket today and I freaked out. There was an open bag of millet so I'll be chucking that, but I don't think they've been able to get at the actual pellets and seed because they're in thick plastic bags. 
I'm really disgusted because I keep the food in a tin pail which I didn't think they could reach, but it managed to climb the side of my wicker basket that I keep newspaper in and climb to the pail from there because they're right next to each other. 
I read on another post that they don't like cinnamon, so I was wondering if it's safe to sprinkle it inside the cage and also around it? Or will that be too much for the budgies? 
Also besides the obvious disinfecting and keeping everything clean, are there any other suggestions anyone can offer? There didn't seem to be a ton of detail on TB about mouse problems. 

Side note: the last three mice we saw were young, so I'm hoping we've gotten rid of the parents and are just dealing with their litter of babies right now.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

eep, this is a toughie. I've lived in a place that had mice while having my budgies, but I also had cats at the time and the cats made the mice leave. They were very attracted to the budgies' food. 
If you can, store the food in another room than the budgies' cage. Make sure to clean the budgies' cage and all around the cage after every meal. If possible, move the cage to a different room completely as well for a while. 
Snap traps are also very dangerous to your budgies, so I would not let them out in a room where they could encounter a trap. 
Cinnamon is fine for budgies to eat.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

justmoira said:


> eep, this is a toughie. I've lived in a place that had mice while having my budgies, but I also had cats at the time and the cats made the mice leave. They were very attracted to the budgies' food.
> If you can, store the food in another room than the budgies' cage. Make sure to clean the budgies' cage and all around the cage after every meal. If possible, move the cage to a different room completely as well for a while.
> Snap traps are also very dangerous to your budgies, so I would not let them out in a room where they could encounter a trap.
> Cinnamon is fine for budgies to eat.


Thanks so much for this! I think I'll try storing the food upstairs, as we haven't seen too many of the mice up there. 
I wish I could move the cage actually. I've been wanting to give them a bit more sunlight, but their cage is so big it doesn't fit through the door without being taken apart, and I don't want to cause them a bunch of stress by moving them around while I take it apart. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How about putting their food in the refrigerator.


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Cody said:


> How about putting their food in the refrigerator.


That's a good idea!


----------



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

My budgies live outside in a little shed/room out the back of our house and we had a mice problem too and I even saw the mice scale up the side of the bird cage and get into their cage! It freaked me out soooo much! 
We also have guinea pigs that live next to my budgies and it grossed me out to think the mice might run through their cage and spread germs! 

We left baits out & so far I haven’t seen any mice for a while thank goodness! 

I hope you can manage to get rid of them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesska (Apr 24, 2018)

We eliminated mice from our house 3 months ago. They had traveled in due to winter coming and so we had a bit of a job on our hands. Here are my suggestions:

We cleaned out everything. We found they were nesting in chests of drawers we were not using so we cleaned them out and repaired them so there were no holes or gaps to climb in. We cleaned out all the kitchen area and stored all food in airtight containers.

We removed all furniture from touching walls for a week and put out traps against the walls (Mice only travel by walls). I got good quality kill traps (in NZ Ratsak Fastkill Mouse Traps were the best ones, and the most humane way to do a fast kill) as cheaper and less sensitive traps don't get the mice and end up feeding them, or injuring them.

We also inspected the walls/stairs to find where the mice were getting in (In our case from the garage door) and blocked those areas and put traps there.

Strangely enough the mice didn't touch or go near my birds food or cage (or even our kitchen), but I still cleaned the cage and stored the budgies food in airtight containers. I also moved the birds cage to the middle of the room to keep away from the walls.

During this week or keeping things away from walls and my budgies being kept in their cage (not happy about it) we managed to find all the mice hiding spots in our house and block their entrance. Then over the next few days caught the last 2 mince living in the house in the traps by the walls as they had nowhere to hide now. It was one week of work and feeling a bit displaced, but now are mice free! And our house is super clean.


----------

